# Mustard Vinaigrette



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2015)

1 teaspoon crushed garlic
2 tablespoons white wine vinegar
1/4 teaspoon Herbes de Provence
2 teaspoons dijon or whole grain mustard

mix all together in a jar you can get your stick blender in or close with lid and shake well.  Allow to sit for 10 minutes to hydrate the Herbes.

Pour in 6 tablespoons of Avocado Oil (or your favorite oil), emulsify with the stick blender or close with lid and shake until mixed well.

My new appliance - Magic Bullet is kick butt for making dressing, etc.

I'm going to use this dressing over shredded cabbage with marinated and roasted flank steak.

I'm also going to see if I can make it a creamy dressing by adding an egg and some heavy cream.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 12, 2015)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 1 teaspoon crushed garlic
> 2 tablespoons white wine vinegar
> 1/4 teaspoon Herbes de Provence
> 2 teaspoons dijon or whole grain mustard
> ...


 I always use the shaken jar method for making vinaigrette-type dressings.

There used to be an hilarious advert for the Magic Bullet on one of those middle of the night promotions on British TV - an English chap with his American "wife" and a group of "friends" supposedly sitting round his kitchen table getting terribly excited about the things he was making with his Magic Bullet. It was a hoot but the MB looked a really useful piece of kit.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't read labels on products I am definitely going to buy.  I can hardly buy dressings  cuz I Did read the labels and don't like the oils they too often use.  

I too use the "shaken jar" method to make dressings.  I make all my own dressings except Catalina French ( Kraft?) which I like on taco salads.  Me and Pacanis ( where is he?) like this dressing.  

PF,  if you are using your majic bullet, doesn't the dressing emulsify and make it creamy?   Seems like I read to do this in a blender for a creamy Italian or Caesar dressing.  I don't remember them adding either cream or egg.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 12, 2015)

Sounds yummy, Princess...saved this one, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 12, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> ...I too use the "shaken jar" method to make dressings.  I make all my own dressings except Catalina French ( Kraft?) which I like on taco salads.  Me and Pacanis ( where is he?) like this dressing...
> 
> .




I made a decent Catalina dressing from scratch a while ago from a very old recipe, the taste was spot-on, but strangely, it solidified.  No amount of shaking could liquify it.

I'm making this one too, PF!  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 12, 2015)

You are welcome.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jan 13, 2015)

This sounds great, PF. I'm going to try it with macadamia nut oil.


----------

